# ברכות לפי סדר הא"ב - לשימושכם



## אמא של רלי גל ואריאל (22/12/05)

ברכות לפי סדר הא"ב - לשימושכם 
כפי שנרשמו בברכה במקומון: א - אריכות ימים ב - בריאות ג - גדלות נפש ד - דבקות במטרותיך ה - הצלחה ו - ותרנות במידת הצורך ז - זכות לב ח - חכמה ט - טוב לב י - ידידים רבים כ - כנות ל - למידה מעשירה מ - מזל נ - נדיבות ס - סקרנות ע - עושר פ - פקחות צ - צבירת ידע ק - קבלת החיים בחיוך ר - רדיפת צדק ש - שלווה ת - תמורה לעמלך וכל מה שתבקש/י לעצמך


----------



## ShirShir (22/12/05)

../images/Emo127.gifמעולה../images/Emo70.gif../images/Emo51.gif


----------



## gulil (22/12/05)

תודה רבה ../images/Emo13.gif שימושי מאוד


----------

